# Unterschied zwischen J2EE und JEE ??



## volker_2 (8. Aug 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine frage um heraus zu finden, ob ich Tomaten audf den Augen habe :

Wo ist hier der Unterschied zwischen 

Java EE 6 - DRAFT

und 

http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/docs/api/index.html

vielen Dank im voraus

Volker


----------



## Noctarius (8. Aug 2009)

Im Grundprinzip ist es das Selbe. Aus einem mir nicht bekannten Grund wurde irgendwann das Spec umbenannt. Vielleicht weiß hier jemand anderes genauer welchen Hintergrund es hatte.


----------

